# 40-42" non smart TV suggestions.



## InfyProg (Jul 3, 2015)

1. Budget? 
40k a little extendable 

2. Display type and size?
IPS or PVA,  40-42 inches or larger

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
TV channels, will also hook up a htpc by diwali. 

4. Ports Required? 
2x HDMI, Audio out 3.5mm, Coax Digital Audio out. 

5. Preferred choice of brand?
LG, Panasonic, Sony

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
LG LB5500, Panasonic TH-42 C410D, LG LB5820
7. Any other info that you want to share.
What am looking for is Picture quality, Upscaling quality, sound bypass lag, picture control ie panel backlight, color, temp etc. 
As I will be hooking up a htpc as well as a d2h box I need bare minimum 2 HDMI ports. 
I work on short films and it will be good if colors look natural or closest to natural for preview.


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2015)

I will suggest this try to find it locally
Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 4, 2015)

Minion said:


> I will suggest this try to find it locally
> Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


Last year I visited few shops in my city,  phillips was nowhere to be found and no idea if they provide services in my city. 
I will look for it.  Thanks. 
Any suggestions from LG or Panasonic?


----------



## iSLaND (Jul 5, 2015)

InfyProg said:


> 6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
> LG LB5500, Panasonic TH-42 C410D, LG LB5820



I don't think LG LB 5500 available in india instead LB550A available which does not have digital out or 24p cinema.
Go for LG 42LB5610 which has digital out. Also it has 24p cinema which may be useful as you are into film prod.


----------



## baiju (Jul 5, 2015)

LG LB5610 has all the features you are looking for. It is IPS display, so black levels are not so great, but has vibrant colours and excellent viewing angles. The usb port supports playback of most videos, but files with dts audio track will not have sound.


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 14, 2015)

Bought LG 42LB5610 for 45k.. Dint found any discounted deals around. 
Comparatively priced models from Panasonic & Samsung's were too overpriced for such low quality screens.
I prepped a pendrive with most formats I use &  checked every thing under my budget. Panasonic's 410 was close but ugly in upscaling even 720p yt videos weren't looking nice. 
Experience with LG:
Fired up all video formats some mkv files didn't play rest were fine as long as its not h265. Wasnt satisfied with picture quality so hooked it up with my pc & did little tweaking with picture setting & its great now. 

Thanks everyone for suggestions.


----------



## djfreaky (Jul 26, 2015)

welcome to the 42lb5610 club, i got mine last week too, tho got it online so with cashback cost is coming quite low, i got 3 yrs  extended warranty for rs 6100 during demo not sure its worth it, i mean only way i cud damage my tv in 3 years thats worth more than 6k would be physical damage to the screen but that wont be under warranty.


----------

